# Club Hoppers



## watchnsilence (May 2, 2017)

Anyone else annoyed with the rents who feel the need to hop around from club 2 club all in the name of doing what they claim is "in the best interest of their kid". Seems to me like its more about the rents living vicariously through their kid.  Is it really in a kids best interest to have them bond with a team over the season only to take flight prior to the end of the season *in most cases* with the hopes of landing on a state cup winning team.  You can spot the club hoppers a mile a way. You see them wearing one uniform one season and break out another before the season is even over.  Is the goal to own a uniform from every team before your kid sees high school.  Is stability important? Bonding? Fostering team comradery?


----------



## chargerfan (May 2, 2017)

watchnsilence said:


> Anyone else annoyed with the rents who feel the need to hop around from club 2 club all in the name of doing what they claim is "in the best interest of their kid". Seems to me like its more about the rents living vicariously through their kid.  Is it really in a kids best interest to have them bond with a team over the season only to take flight prior to the end of the season *in most cases* with the hopes of landing on a state cup winning team.  You can spot the club hoppers a mile a way. You see them wearing one uniform one season and break out another before the season is even over.  Is the goal to own a uniform from every team before your kid sees high school.  Is stability important? Bonding? Fostering team comradery?



I am personally more annoyed at the coaches who do the same. How many coaches left their team after league and before state/national cup this year?


----------



## outside! (May 2, 2017)

watchnsilence is a great screen name! I wish more parents would do that.

There are good reasons to leave a team over the Thanksgiving break, but they are rare. Club hoppers get a reputation over time and unless the player is NT quality, they will burn too many bridges and have difficulty finding coaches that are willing to take a chance on them.


----------



## pewpew (May 2, 2017)

I am personally more annoyed at the coaches who do the same. How many coaches left their team after league and before state/national cup this year?[/QUOTE]
Our coach stuck around for State Cup. Entered us in CSL Spring League only to quit on us after the first game to move to another club.


----------



## timbuck (May 2, 2017)

There is so much BS that goes on between coaches and clubs.  It really is ridiculous. There is no loyalty on either end. 
There are 2 kinds of coaches out there -  those that have sued or been sued by a club and those that will. 
Part of it is on Cal-South for extending the State Cup schedule out several months after the Fall season has ended


----------



## Anomaly (May 2, 2017)

I'm annoyed with these type of parents that truly do not do it in the best interest of their kid.

However, sometimes these things are unavoidable and outsiders will view it as club-hopping, when in reality, moving clubs is the only good option. I could write a novel about my DD's experience having to move clubs more times than most have. In fact, during tryouts for this current season, my DD was confronted by a parent who threatened her and yelled at her, and called her a "club-hopper".

At the end of the day, you'll never understand the intentions of others. But if the decisions of other parents don't directly affect you, your kid, or your team, just let it be.


----------



## Daniel Miller (May 3, 2017)

Let's take a more rational view of this dynamic.  The term "club-hopper" is pejorative, and intended to create bias against those who change clubs.  Then the conversation drifts into issues of "loyalty," another loaded term intended to make "club-hoppers" seem ungrateful for everything their prior club(s) may have provided.  Finally, the conversation second-guesses the motives of parents who move their daughters to different clubs, presuming that they do so for their own reasons, rather than being motivated by the best interests of their children.

Starting from last to first, you shouldn't second-guess a parent's motives.  There are legitimate reasons to move frequently from club to club.  Different club objectives, different coaches and different teammates can broaden and enrich a player's training and soccer experience.  And if a player is moving from less competitive teams to more competitive teams, then there is a pretty good argument that the player is benefitting by competing against better players every practice and game.  

As far as "loyalty" to a club, team or coach goes, that is just stupid.  Players and their families are consumers paying for a product.  They should choose whatever they believe is best for them at the time; not for somebody else.  Just because you started with Verizon doesn't mean you have to stay with it forever.

Finally, if your club or coach doesn't like "club-hoppers," then they should stop taking them on their teams.  The "club-hopping" families are well-known.  Bashing the "club-hopper" is like blaming the prostitute without ever blaming the John.


----------



## chargerfan (May 3, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let's take a more rational view of this dynamic.  The term "club-hopper" is pejorative, and intended to create bias against those who change clubs.  Then the conversation drifts into issues of "loyalty," another loaded term intended to make "club-hoppers" seem ungrateful for everything their prior club(s) may have provided.  Finally, the conversation second-guesses the motives of parents who move their daughters to different clubs, presuming that they do so for their own reasons, rather than being motivated by the best interests of their children.
> 
> Starting from last to first, you shouldn't second-guess a parent's motives.  There are legitimate reasons to move frequently from club to club.  Different club objectives, different coaches and different teammates can broaden and enrich a player's training and soccer experience.  And if a player is moving from less competitive teams to more competitive teams, then there is a pretty good argument that the player is benefitting by competing against better players every practice and game.
> 
> ...


It is quite often the coach that reaches out to these families in the first place, making offers that are hard to pass up.


----------



## Striker17 (May 3, 2017)

Unfortunately maybe it's because of the club I am associated with its more of our coaches "recruiting" the players and often I feel inappropriately. Going up to people in parking lots, etc. "checking in" etc.
As long as a Coaches reputation is tied to wins they will always be on the hunt. 
I do agree it's especially bad that no one ever put a moroatruium on signings and recruiting. Cal south really dropped the ball because Nov to Feb is wasted time. Between "tryouts" and phone calls and backdoor deals it's really is not a pleasant time


----------



## younothat (May 3, 2017)

For kids playing youth soccer not so much,  but club hopping when you have designated driver(s) or a party bus is the way to go.


----------



## Daniel Miller (May 3, 2017)

younothat said:


> For kids playing youth soccer not so much,  but club hopping when you have designated driver(s) or a party bus is the way to go.


Hey!  That's my daughter's G2002 team!


----------



## chargerfan (May 3, 2017)

younothat said:


> For kids playing youth soccer not so much,  but club hopping when you have designated driver(s) or a party bus is the way to go.


I'm glad I'm not the only ones whose mind went there first when reading the thread subject! I thought the forum was about to get more interesting!


----------



## timbuck (May 3, 2017)

I know quite a few kids who might be labeled as "Club hoppers" if you look at it on paper.
But when you peel it back, they didn't have much of a choice-
1.  Age group change caused many kids to look around last year.  They were happy with their teammates, coach and most other things.  But either teammates or coach (or both) were not going to stay the same.
2. Development Academy this year.  Lots of coaches shuffled around to different teams within the same club. Or left to a different club completely.  Kids were without the coach they liked, so they looked around.
3.  Fields -  With so many teams now practicing at the Great Park or Lake Forest Sports park, the distance to drive for Club A or Club B isn't much of an issue any longer.  "We'd love to play for that team out of Newport, but it's just too far way"-  No longer an issue since they have field space in Irvine now.


----------



## outside! (May 3, 2017)

Anomaly said:


> I'm annoyed with these type of parents that truly do not do it in the best interest of their kid.
> 
> However, sometimes these things are unavoidable and outsiders will view it as club-hopping, when in reality, moving clubs is the only good option. I could write a novel about my DD's experience having to move clubs more times than most have. In fact, during tryouts for this current season, my DD was confronted by a parent who threatened her and yelled at her, and called her a "club-hopper".
> 
> At the end of the day, you'll never understand the intentions of others. But if the decisions of other parents don't directly affect you, your kid, or your team, just let it be.


Wait, wait. An adult threatened your daughter? Are their ears still ringing from your verbal response?


----------



## gkrent (May 3, 2017)

Anomaly said:


> In fact, during tryouts for this current season, my DD was confronted by a parent who threatened her and yelled at her, and called her a "club-hopper".


You have got to be kidding me.  WTH is wrong with some of these parents?


----------



## Anomaly (May 3, 2017)

outside! said:


> Wait, wait. An adult threatened your daughter? Are their ears still ringing from your verbal response?


The parent is lucky I only caught the backend of the confrontation. My daughter knew the parent's history of being crazy and making open-ended threats, so when she saw him approaching she filmed the whole thing and turned the film in to the club directors. 


gkrent said:


> You have got to be kidding me.  WTH is wrong with some of these parents?


I ask myself this everyday.


----------



## outside! (May 3, 2017)

Your daughter sounds like a smart, quick thinking young women. No adult should be saying anything negative to children that are not their own, but for a man to threaten a girl....
I hope the club banned him (but not his daughter).


----------



## Anomaly (May 3, 2017)

outside! said:


> Your daughter sounds like a smart, quick thinking young women. No adult should be saying anything negative to children that are not their own, but for a man to threaten a girl....
> I hope the club banned him (but not his daughter).


Thank you. That is exactly what happened, but the daughter ended up playing for a different club anyway.


----------



## timbuck (May 3, 2017)

Please, please, please post the video.


----------



## Striker17 (May 3, 2017)

We have "Board Members" who are the most vile and trashy group I have ever seen at ours...and yet nothing happens to them and their children are rewarded. Part of the game.


----------



## Anomaly (May 3, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Please, please, please post the video.


I would if it didn't mean possibly hurting his DD's reputation.

Let's just say, there was a lot of finger pointing, stuff like "I don't want to/better not see you around", "I don't want anything to do with you", etc., and his poor kid looking on and not wanting anything to do with the situation.

Now, let's get back on topic...


younothat said:


> For kids playing youth soccer not so much,  but club hopping when you have designated driver(s) or a party bus is the way to go.


Soccer moms take Vegas?


----------



## 3leches (May 3, 2017)

I think if you are unhappy you should leave! At the end of the day, you are a paying customer. I have seen one too many parents stay in a bad situation because they are in fear of being labeled a "club hopper" or not getting playing the whole game on a new team.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 4, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let's take a more rational view of this dynamic.  The term "club-hopper" is pejorative, and intended to create bias against those who change clubs.  Then the conversation drifts into issues of "loyalty," another loaded term intended to make "club-hoppers" seem ungrateful for everything their prior club(s) may have provided.  Finally, the conversation second-guesses the motives of parents who move their daughters to different clubs, presuming that they do so for their own reasons, rather than being motivated by the best interests of their children.
> 
> Starting from last to first, you shouldn't second-guess a parent's motives.  There are legitimate reasons to move frequently from club to club.  Different club objectives, different coaches and different teammates can broaden and enrich a player's training and soccer experience.  And if a player is moving from less competitive teams to more competitive teams, then there is a pretty good argument that the player is benefitting by competing against better players every practice and game.
> 
> ...


At least on this we are on the same page...

My DD played for 5 clubs.

Club 1 she was cut.

Club 2 she played on a boys team.

Club 3, 2 years, she out grew.

Club 4 was for NC, then the coach left.

Club 5, 3 years.. but after second year the coach left and she moved to another team within the club. 

Oh yea, the coach that cut her from her first team was her final coach. He cut girls to make room for her.

Don't burn bridges, stay classy, do what's best for your kid. Things have a way of working out.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 4, 2017)

Find the right spot (coach) for your kid.  Who cares what other parents think.  Honor your commitments to the team he/she is on, but when the season is over move to wherever he/she will be happiest and grow the most.  There is no loyalty from a club; your kid is replaceable no matter how good they are if a better player comes along.  Would you stay at a job because of loyalty if you could get a job that paid more & had more opportunity elsewhere?


----------



## sandshark (May 4, 2017)

So what do you call clubs that use and abuse the players? Player hoppers?


----------



## Bdobyns (May 7, 2017)

watchnsilence said:


> Anyone else annoyed with the rents who feel the need to hop around from club 2 club all in the name of doing what they claim is "in the best interest of their kid". Seems to me like its more about the rents living vicariously through their kid.  Is it really in a kids best interest to have them bond with a team over the season only to take flight prior to the end of the season *in most cases* with the hopes of landing on a state cup winning team.  You can spot the club hoppers a mile a way. You see them wearing one uniform one season and break out another before the season is even over.  Is the goal to own a uniform from every team before your kid sees high school.  Is stability important? Bonding? Fostering team comradery?


There are lots of different situations that you seem to sweep under the rug.  Back when my kid was playing, she started on a bronze team.  She left for a higher level team because that particular team wasn't progressing.  Because she moved to a few different teams she was able to grow.  One of her coaches even told her that he understood why she was moving and that she was welcome to come back to his team if she saw fit, which she actually did for her last two years of club soccer.  Kids don't get better by sitting on the sideline, kids don't get better waiting for the rest of their team to catch up to their level of play, kids don't get better by being faithful to a mediocre program.  I often wonder what happened to that original bronze team.  Lots of good kids, good families and coaches that wanted the best for the kids.  I really don't think that any of those girls are going to be playing in college, which is not a bad thing.  As for mine, well 21/22 will be playing for D1, D2 and D3 schools next year.  Not sure if mine would be playing had she not moved clubs.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 8, 2017)

sandshark said:


> So what do you call clubs that use and abuse the players? Player hoppers?


Abuse them in what way?


----------



## SIMONMAGUS (May 8, 2017)

This irrational club loyalty is an effective tool to develop chauvinism for later on in life.


----------

